# sea sand?



## greenink (16 Jan 2012)

After a walk on the beach today, was wondering whether anyone has used gravel and/or sand from a (sea) beach in a freshwater tank. Would it work? Would it be possible to get rid of the salt by just rinsing, or is it more ingrained?


----------



## GHNelson (16 Jan 2012)

Hi
Sea shore gravel may have pieces of sea shells so could affect your water parameters..you could always wash and sieve the gravel...remove what looks like shells.
I don't think you would have a problem after a good wash.Don't hold me to that though 
Use your nose if it smells of the sea you haven't washed the gravel enough. 
I wouldn't use beach sand as its usually very fine in grain size this tends to make it compact very quickly and go anaerobic.
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## greenink (16 Jan 2012)

Cheers very helpful. Hs anyone actually tried it?


----------



## GHNelson (16 Jan 2012)

mikeappleby said:
			
		

> Cheers very helpful. Hs anyone actually tried it?


Not sure....probably.....somewhere   
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (16 Jan 2012)

Mike
Have a look here :arrow: viewtopic.php?f=35&t=19591&p=198605&hilit=beach#p198605
hoggie


----------



## Christor (16 Jan 2012)

Likely depends if its actually sand or that dorset style pea gravel jazz, either way if you consider its been exposed to the elements, bacterias etc you would need to sterilise it very well and I do know of someone who used it, fatalities ensued, just isnt worth the risk despite how nice it looks


----------

